# Mixquic on Dia de los Muertos



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Kind of late planning, but I've just read in the past day or two about Dia de los Muertos in Mixquic. I'd like to go on Sunday, but it seems the only way to get there is via expensive taxi or personal car - neither of which is possible. The new metro line isn't open to the far east end yet, so that's not an option. Do any of you know of a cheap way to get there? Thanks.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Cheap, but not fast. I’m sure you could get there by pesero – after all, that’s what the locals who don’t have cars must do. I would go to Tulyehualco and if you can’t find a pesero to Mixquic in Tulyehualco, then it wouldn’t be very far to take a taxi from that point.
So, how to get to Tulyehualco;
One set of peseros to Tulyehualco leaves from the centre of Xochimilco, for example, there’s a _base_ on the corner of Guerrero and Ramirez del Castillo. You could get there via the _tren ligero_ that leaves from Tasqueña; in fact if you take the train all the way to the last station (Xochimilco station), just walk forward one short block (continuing the same way the train was going), and you get to Ramirez del Castillo and you can catch the Tulyehualco pesero as it goes by there.
There’s another set of peseros to Tulyehualco, which I’m not sure where they leave from, but they go south on Canal de Miramontes and then turn east, I think on Calzada del Hueso (or if I’m wrong about that, then it’s Las Bombas) anyway one of those two avenues, and they go to Tulyehualco through Tlahuac. You can get to Canal de Miramontes by catching the #81 Milpa Alta–bound pesero at Tasqueña metro station. 
You can look it up on the map to see where I’m talking about.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Just a short time after writing the above, I also came across this article: Guía para disfrutar las fiestas de Mixquic - Ciudadanos en Red
The map at the bottom of the article roughly corresponds to the two routes I described, except that if you went via Tulyehualco, I don’t think you would pass through Milpa Alta.
A third alternative, though, might be to take a bus to Milpa Alta (from Tasqueña or from the centre of Xochimilco) and then take a taxi or ask if there’s another bus from Milpa Alta to Mixquic.


----------

